# gph for 80 gallon tank?



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

what size pump is best for 80 gallon tank? thought about 2x Emperor 400 Power Filter. would make 800 gph would be 10x cycle. but is there a 1 filter system?


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I think 4-5 tank volumes per hour is what is suggested. You could go with a sump and put whatever size pump in it you want, also, with a sump you can put your heaters in it so they don't take away from your aquarium, and nothing hanging on the back of your tank. Just an option I know about.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

4 times tank volume if you have no plants, if you have plants 3 times will be sufficient if you're super planted then you can do even less too.
But 10x is def too much IMO that's just gonna create way too much flow and that's very unnatural for most fish.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

In lightly or moderatelty stocked tank, One emperor 400 would be suitable if the emperor is your choice. If tank were to hold large fish such as cichlids,goldfish,plecos,etc . I would go with two of the emperor 400's.As mentioned,a large canister filter could work as well. For large fish mentioned, you want a filter that filters six to eight times the volume of water the tank holds each hour.
80 gal X6 = 480 GPH.


----------

